# Suggestion: Facepalm Smiley



## xJonny (Aug 15, 2008)

I propose we have this facepalm smiley: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It is about as essential as having a happy or mad emoticon!


----------



## CockroachMan (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm in favor of having one.. but not necessarily this one..


----------



## WelshLadGriff (Aug 15, 2008)

It's as useful as wings on a chicken :/


----------



## arktikna (Aug 15, 2008)

This one sucks, but it has potential.
Maybe add some Picard to it.


----------



## JPH (Aug 15, 2008)

bah, not needed if u ask me.
we got plenty already


----------



## greyhound (Aug 15, 2008)




----------



## alex (Aug 15, 2008)

I would need this too.



			
				Alex said:
			
		

> Moonlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 I'll save the picture that better.


----------



## Destructobot (Aug 15, 2008)

Meh. We don't need every jerk that thinks they're cool throwing in a few :facepalms: every time a new noob asks the same old questions.


----------



## alex (Aug 15, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> Meh. We don't need every jerk that thinks they're cool throwing in a few :facepalms: every time a new noob asks the same old questions.



What if it's really necessary?


----------



## Baroque Obama (Aug 15, 2008)

Alex said:
			
		

> Destructobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


by sucking it up.  this site doesn't need any more memes.


----------



## Destructobot (Aug 15, 2008)

Alex said:
			
		

> What if it's really necessary?


Smileys are images. Users can post images. If you can't figure it out from there you have no business facepalming anyone.


----------



## alex (Aug 16, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> Alex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reread my post I said I would if no one made a :facepalm: smiley.

How about a :nod: one. I saw one a forum once.


----------



## Balrogs.Pain (Aug 16, 2008)

WelshLadGriff said:
			
		

> It's as useful as wings on a chicken :/


Thats pretty damn important. . .

Wings are the tastiest part OF a chicken!!
Seriously, i can careless about a facepalm smiley. but it would be cool.


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 16, 2008)

Hell yes!  I'm so sick and tired of using the Space Ghost facepalm picture on noobs.   





Topic Hijack: The glare 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and dry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 smileys are too similar.


----------



## dice (Aug 16, 2008)

glare is brighter than dry


----------



## Mewgia (Aug 23, 2008)

we also need to add in :awesome:


----------



## deathfisaro (Aug 23, 2008)

If you can supply a dozen smiley pictures, people can just link them whenever they need even though they don't become official GBAtemp smileys. I'd say worth the effort.


----------



## fischju (Aug 23, 2008)

I say :facepalm: often and so do many other people, I'm in favor of it and that being the trigger


----------



## Raestloz (Sep 1, 2008)

dice said:
			
		

> glare is brighter than dry


that's the only reason you keep glare and dry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?



























Oh, and while I want to have a facepalm smiley, this one is not the best, really


----------



## psycoblaster (Sep 5, 2008)

no, because we've got this:


----------



## xJonny (Aug 15, 2008)

I propose we have this facepalm smiley: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It is about as essential as having a happy or mad emoticon!


----------



## Curley5959 (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## Hadrian (Sep 5, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> Meh. We don't need every jerk that thinks they're cool throwing in a few :facepalms: every time a new noob asks the same old questions.


Well I'd rather have a smiley than the usual big images being posted.


----------



## Prime (Sep 5, 2008)

There is much facepalm material going on in GBAtemp so I voted yes.


----------

